# Resolvement of our problems



## kenaud (Mar 17, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Thanks to everyone who expressed concerns with our problems with the manufacturer of NuWa's HitchHiker II LS. We have reached a mutual resolvement of our problems . We appreciate a forum, such as this, where individuals can bring problems to the forefront. This same information will be mentioned on irv2.com, escapees.com, and rv.net Also, I would like to add that with everyone working together we can help in the production of better products made in the USA.


----------

